# Maui has a........



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

home visit Thursday Night. A lady who is single and a nurse a childrens hospital wants him. she has a friend who is also a nurse with a 8 month old puppy and they work different shifts so they plan to take the pups to each others house for play dates while the other is working. She works 3 days a week. She lives in an apt, and it has a fenced in yard ,mini dog park for the residents. Wish Maui luck that it all works out. He deserves a home of his own for what time he has left.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Fingers crossed for Maui to find his special forever home.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, I hope this works out. It sounds perfect!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds wonderful! Good luck Maui!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Great news....sounds like a good match.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's great news. I hope it all works out for him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That would be so awesome. I just love people who want to adopt a dog despite and sometimes because of their handicap. And what could be better than a nurse mom for a dog with a heart problem. 

Does Maui show any signs of his condition bothers him?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> That would be so awesome. I just love people who want to adopt a dog despite and sometimes because of their handicap. And what could be better than a nurse mom for a dog with a heart problem.
> 
> Does Maui show any signs of his condition bothers him?


Not really...when hes running the indy 500 with Abbie and Cruiser he cant go quite as long but he gives his all. He plays with everyone, by looking at him he looks like a normal 7 month old pup.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Good luck Maui, I hope this works out for you!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Good luck to Maui that he's found his forever home!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers and good wishes coming for Maui...... he deserves all the goodness the world has to give.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

keeping our fingers crossed here that all goes well for Maui 
do you have any new piccies of this gorgeous little man for us to drool over


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that it works out for Maui. He is a real cutie and does deserve his own furever home.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

here are a couple..not very good ones, but plan on taken more later this afternoon , when I get back.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

He is so beautiful, Mary. I hope this works out. If she takes Maui, will she still keep you updated about him regularly?? We would all really miss updates about him.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im sure she will keep me updated, most of them do.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I hope things work out well for Maui--it sounds like a great match! Thank you for the pics, he is a beautiful boy (you would never guess there was anything wrong with him).


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Good wishes for Maui, the lady sounds perfect!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jealous1 said:


> I hope things work out well for Maui--it sounds like a great match! Thank you for the pics, he is a beautiful boy (you would never guess there was anything wrong with him).


That is so true..He acts like your normal 7 month old puppy!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous boy, love the red heads! I have to say his build and shape of his face really reminds me of Cruiser, and with the same heart problem. Do you think they are coming from the same bad breeder?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The whole pack have crossed paws this works out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maui*

Maui

Praying this lady adopts Maui. He is SO VERY SPECIAL and she must be, too!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

paws cross over here.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I hope Maui has found his very special forever home.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds like a perfect fit for Maui. Fingers crossed that it all comes together.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

It sounds perfect. I hope it works out for that special handsome boy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Gorgeous boy, love the red heads! I have to say his build and shape of his face really reminds me of Cruiser, and with the same heart problem. Do you think they are coming from the same bad breeder?


No.. they came from different breeders and states.Maui isnt going to be as big as Cruiser. Maui only weights 47.7 pounds at 7 months.... Cruiser was well in to his 60's by then.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im sure this will work out unless I found something wrong with her apt. She has done everything I have asked, down to using the vet Maui has been seeing and its not real close to her house, she already bought food, toys crate etc.....Im thinking Maui will be Thur Night.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yay!! How exciting for Maui!!! It sounds like a perfect match and thats wonderful she's followed everything by the book for you, Hoping the APT Check goes great too!!
Keep us updated of Course!! 
Prayers & good thoughts that this all works out, He deserves his forever home!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maui*

Praying for whatever is best for Maui.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow he has grown 
he is totally beautiful :smooch:
heres hoping everything works out well for him in his new home:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maui*

Mary:

I just saw Maui's pictures. Look HOW BIG he is!

I can't believe that's the same dog.

God Bless him-he is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

Can't wait to hear how Maui's home visit goes tonight. The lady sounds like a gem and will certainly know how to care for him being a nurse.


----------

